# Anyone stayed at Coconut Mallory, Key West?



## islandog (Feb 17, 2008)

I just traded for the Coconut Mallory Resort in Key West thru II.  Then I read some pretty bad reviews on other sites.  Has anyone stayed there?  Can you fish from anywhere around the resort or do you need a boat?  I figured since it was a marina they would have a dock to fish from.  Is it within walking distance of any decent restaurants or "key-Westy" tourist sites?  I am really scared that I may have gone wrong here.  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 17, 2008)

What time of the year are you going?


----------



## beatja (Feb 17, 2008)

Key West is awesome and the island is about 2 miles long and 4 miles wide so you are not far from anything. Rent a scooter and explore the island - I have never stayed at that resort but it is located a bit away from Duvall Street and Mallary Square.  The scooters are the best thing to use to get around. - parking is limited on the island.

A & B is an awesome upscale restaurant.
Pepe's is great and not very expensive - they serve breakfast, lunch and dinner.

 Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## islandog (Feb 17, 2008)

I am going the week of October 4th.  I remember reading somewhere that they have open lobster days sometime in October or November but I can't find any info.  I used to live in Miami - many, many years ago - and I can remember driving down to the keys and there was nothing much going on except fishing in the Atlantic and when you got tired of that you fished on the Gulf side.  We tent-camped on some little piece of beach. But that was a long time ago - before tourist and t-shirts.  I am looking forward to this and I guess it doesn't matter where you stay just so you are there.


----------



## mikey0531 (Feb 17, 2008)

We stayed there a couple of years ago.  We enjoyed it -- but our needs may've been different than what you're looking for.  It had a little playground and we were with my daughter, who was two at the time.  It also had a little bar at the marina which we enjoyed.  But, if you're used to Hyatt's etc, this won't cut it for you.  But, if you just want to experience Key West, and have a clean, quiet place to stay, this will probably suffice.  

We didn't walk anywhere from the timeshare -- rode bikes downtown once though   We didn't fish either.  I have pictures somewhere   if you're interested.  We drove everywhere we wanted to go and didn't find parking much of an issue.  We were there the end of March.  But, we were also with kids ... so we were probably out and home earlier than most.  

If you have any specific questions, please contact me -- if I can help, I will.

Debi


----------



## Timesharemogul (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re Coconut Mallory questions*



islandog said:


> I just traded for the Coconut Mallory Resort in Key West thru II.  Then I read some pretty bad reviews on other sites.  Has anyone stayed there?  Can you fish from anywhere around the resort or do you need a boat?  I figured since it was a marina they would have a dock to fish from.  Is it within walking distance of any decent restaurants or "key-Westy" tourist sites?  I am really scared that I may have gone wrong here.  Thanks for any advice.



The resort is SMALL so the quantity of exchangers who stayed there will be few to reply to your questions. I looked at the resort prior to its opening and have visited there since to say hello to some former Galleon staff (resort where I own). The closest almost walkable restaurant to this extreme northernmost Key West area would be the Waffle House. You would need to take a bus-car-scooter-bicycle to see anything touristy in Key West from Coconut Mallory. Luckily, you're right on busy route A-1-A and the busses should be frequent.  Most of the touristy Key West things to do are in "Old Town" roughly 2 or 3 miles away. A swimmable beach isn't more than a mile away.
  I haven't visited there recently but if it's the same staff, they should provide you with a friendly check-in experience!


----------



## jfitz (Feb 18, 2008)

islandog said:


> I am going the week of October 4th.  I remember reading somewhere that they have open lobster days sometime in October or November but I can't find any info.



Here is a link to info on the open Lobster season in Key West.  Additional info can be found at the Florida Fish and Wildlife Commission web pages.


----------



## applegirl (Feb 18, 2008)

I hope this resort works out for you, but next time, join TUG first and read the reviews on any resort you are considering trading into. We have a pretty extensive resort reviews section that is very helpful and only available to members.  I find it very helpful in us making those decisions. There are some reviews probably available at tripadvisor too.


----------



## islandog (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok - now I am getting excited.  This sounds good and do-able.  We are taking our son and 4 year old grandson so a quiet resort with play area will be good. We really just want to fish and watch the sun rise and set.  I know I should have read up on the place first but I was told by II that Key West resorts rarely come up for trade and one morning I checked and whoa, there it was so I took it. Like I said I will be happy just to be there. Now I will get out some of my Laurence Shames novels and really get into the mood. If someone has pictures I would love to see them. Thanks.


----------



## CherylH (Mar 1, 2008)

We stayed there several years ago.  It is definately at the other end of the island from the busy Duvall street action.  We used the buses all week which had stops about 1/2 block from the resort.  The bus was fine for us, but sometimes we had to wait 20 minutes.  However, the bus rides were just part of the interest of sightseeing and people-watching of the working people on the island. My husband liked to walk so walked around much of the week, but I have more limited mobility, so bus was fine. Only watching which routes close in later evening was a skill. We had older teenage kids along so hanging around for bus was OK with them.  But we were there in January and it was fine.  Waiting around in the summer for a bus might get pretty warm.

Agreed the Coconut Mallory is not a Hilton, but units were large and we wanted to "do" key west, not "do" a resort.  In fact, we had friends come in for the day from the Key West Shuttle Boat from Ft. Myers, but then the water was a little rough and they couldn't go back the next day as planned, so they stayed with us in the unit for the rest of the week, and it was not too crowded.  

Hope you enjoy your visit.


----------



## theo (Mar 3, 2008)

*Just left there....*



islandog said:


> I just traded for the Coconut Mallory Resort in Key West thru II.  Then I read some pretty bad reviews on other sites.  Has anyone stayed there?  Can you fish from anywhere around the resort or do you need a boat?  I figured since it was a marina they would have a dock to fish from.  Is it within walking distance of any decent restaurants or "key-Westy" tourist sites?  I am really scared that I may have gone wrong here.  Thanks for any advice.



I just completed (endured?) a week (2BR unit) at this facility this past Saturday, ending 3/1/08. As much as I thoroughly enjoyed my week in Key West itself, in 20+ years of timeshare ownership I have NEVER seen a more screwed up operation (or a staff anywhere near as rude) as I witnessed last week at Coconut Mallory. I'll be writing an extensive, detailed (and scathing) review when I return home in a few weeks -- there is far too much wrong there to even address right now while I'm still travelling and vacationing. In the meantime, however, to answer your specific questions:

1. The marina slips there are new, built of composite (think Trek-like planking material). The docks are very nice and certainly the best feature of the entire facility. However, fishing the shallows from those docks (or from shore anywhere nearby) would surely be a waste of your time and effort. Too shallow, bottom too barren that close to the shoreline. A boat is an absolute necessity to access any decent fishing in this area, whether on the Florida Bay side or the ocean side of the island. 

2. The facility is located just over the bridge, to the left about 1/2 mile as you enter Key West from Stock Island. Coconut Mallory is not really within walking distance of much of anything, to be perfectly honest, although you could walk to Smathers Beach if you chose to make the 1.3 mile journey. All the decent restaurants and activity are at the complete opposite end of the island, a distance of approximately 4 miles. A (one way) cab ride is $16-18 (before tip) from Coconut Mallory to the west end of Key West. Better to just drive and park in the Mallory Square city lot for $4 / hour, as we did after our one and only $45 round trip cab experience. 

If you still have the option to do so, I'd recommend bailing out of this exchange entirely, unless you are willing to simply overlook the many and varied flaws and shortcomings of the facility (as we tried to do) and resolve to have a good time in spite of (certainly not because of) staying at Coconut Mallory. Personally, I would never return to that particular facility unless I was paid a substantial amount of tax free cash to do so. There are clearly many reasons (besides developer greed) that this place is not yet even "sold out", despite having been built at least 15 years ago.  

P.S. On site sales staff claimed last week that the Coconut Mallory relationship with II will end later this year and that thereafter it will be RCI only (not dual --- I asked specifically) affiliated. They did not identify reasons for this imminent change, but I think it will be an appropriate one since, in my opinion, this place and RCI certainly deserve each other......


----------



## merc (Mar 3, 2008)

There is a lot of discussion about this resort's location.   I don't know anything about the resort except that it seems to sell well resale, and that its location seems about the same as the Hyatt Beach House, which seems to make people very happy.  I have stayed at the Hyatt and while you do need to drive or cab, it's not a big deal at all, as the time or distance is quite short and the drive is so pleasant.


----------



## adkferrets (Mar 4, 2008)

One other thing - October is prime storm season, lots of places shutdown... On the positive side, the weather starts to break and there will be NO parking problems...

This is one of those location, location, location places - but your timing is off-off season


----------



## hilgeelll (Mar 14, 2008)

*Coconut Mallory Fishing*

 We stayed there Jan 20 - Jan 27, 2008.  It has a beautiful dock and we had our boat along with us, so the guys went fishing 3 or 4 times that week.  You are within walking distance of Trolley Stop to take you all around Key West.  WE had a great week there and would go back in a minute.


----------



## jpsindorf (Jul 21, 2008)

*just returned from Coconut Mallory*

My wife, two teen daughters, and I just returned from Coconut Mallory and loved it.  Some of the other reviews are just not true... here is accurate information:

1) the resort is sold out -- only units being sold are foreclosures. 
2) Interval Int'l is not ending this year 
3) with only one  exception (a part-time receptionist) the staff was very friendly and helpful.
4) the rooms are newly refurbished and are large and comfortable
5) maintenence is good - only a couple of problems in the unit we stayed in (and my wife is very picky)

Yes, this is on the remote side of the island.  Rent a moped and ride to Duval Street and Mallory Square.  Rental is $40 per day and this is fun transportation that you can park.

Docks are nice, but I am unsure about fishing.

You will enjoy this place. Don't get weirded out by bad reviews. As of July 2008 this was/is a great vacation.


----------



## thomscots (Oct 29, 2008)

*Coconut Mallory*

We have stayed at the coconut mallory twice.  We thought that the units themselves were very nice.  Not Marriot nice, but still smiling when we opened the door.  The rest of the resort reminds me more of appartments than a all-inclusive.  There are a couple of smaller pools, a bar and the dock.  We honestly never spent any time at the resort facilities because we were always in Key West or the beach.

The resort is located right as you drive on to Key West, which makes it convenient to drive up the keys to Bahai Honda (highly recommended) or other keys/beaches.  All three Key West transit bus lines stop right at the resort and take you right to Duvall street.  

There is only one beach on Key West, which is at Smathers.  This resort is actually the closest resort to this beach, as the beach runs along a road near the airport.  

If you want to spend your week entirely within the resort, this is probably not the place, althought I don't know of any place like that on key west.  If you want to visit Key West, this is a good choice I think.


----------



## The Conch Man (Oct 29, 2008)

This is my response to your posting:



thomscots said:


> The resort is located right as you drive on to Key West
> *Its on on your "left" as you come into Key West, you have to make a right or left & I'm sure you don't want to make a right!*
> 
> There is only one beach on Key West, which is at Smathers.
> *This isn't so as you may have forgotten Fort Zack & the very small beaches at some of the Hotels like Hyatt, Pier House, etc, not to mention the Westin on their private Island where you take their boat over & their restaurant as well!*


----------



## Berea1 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Recent stay at Coconut Mallory*

Has anyone stayed at Coconut Mallory in the last 4 months.  My daughter and her new husband will be staying there on May 24, 2009.  I am trying to determine if she should ask for any specific building or floor.  Any advice would be appreciated.

Patrick


----------



## theo (Apr 22, 2009)

*My $0.02 worth...*



Berea1 said:


> I am trying to determine if she should ask for any specific building or floor.



I stayed at Coconut Mallory for a (...long...) week back in 2008 and recently stopped by there briefly in late February, 2009 to visit an owner acquaintance there. To my knowledge, all 2 BR units (34 total, if I recall correctly) are contained within a single building, located to the right after entering the property. There are 3 floors (maybe 4; can't quite recall) in that particular building. Even the bottom floor is up off ground level. I don't regard any units in that building as having much (if any) advantage over any others, except perhaps that upper floors might afford a slightly better view out from the balcony on the backside of the unit (above the pool, more or less). There is an elevator in the building, so being on higher floors does not necessarily mean having to climb stairs. 

Where I definitely *wouldn't* want to be is in *any* of the (smaller) units situated parallel to S. Roosevelt Blvd; *much* too close to that busy road.

If it's an "exchange", there may be little or no unit choice anyhow...


----------



## maddaug (Apr 23, 2009)

We are staying at CM on May 1st (finally the time has come) and I am pretty excited.   I have read so many mixed reviews so we are going with a great attitude that our stay will be great.

I do have a question though. Do there 2bdrm units have safes?????
          (Just have a few things I would like to secure)
How about parking as we have another couple that will be joining us just for the weekend.            

Berea1, I think your daughter has posted on tripadvisor and we have been in contact. Small world.  I forgot to ask her when she was going. Looks like by the time she leaves we will be arriving.     Hope she has a great time.


----------



## theo (Apr 23, 2009)

*No and maybe...*

Re: >> Do the 2bdrm units have safes?<<

No, I don't believe so. Don't recall ever seeing one, anyhow.
==============================================

Re: >> How about parking as we have another couple that will be joining us just for the weekend.<<

Maybe problematic. As a reviewer / CM owner pointed out in a TUG review last year, parking there is oddly arranged and there certainly is not an excess of it either. Front desk may not issue you a second parking pass, even for the weekend, but it certainly can't hurt to ask...


----------



## maddaug (Apr 25, 2009)

I just talked to someone who just stayed at CM for a week. Their report was one that will satisfy my requirements for a place to stay there so were are quite excited.
I will report what I think when we return mid May.


----------



## avelox (Jun 11, 2009)

*Maddaug Is Overdue*

Hi!
well, here it is, Thursday, June 11th!
maddaug......UR now officially on the clock!
let us hear from you about your week at the CM (and of course all other details that you want us to know about... and maybe a few details that you don't! LOL)
:rofl: 



maddaug said:


> I just talked to someone who just stayed at CM for a week. Their report was one that will satisfy my requirements for a place to stay there so were are quite excited.
> I will report what I think when we return mid May.


----------



## maddaug (Jun 12, 2009)

*Insert foot in mouth*

avelox, I punched "off the clock" May 16th. The jokes on you!! :annoyed: 
Not sure how to take your post so don't take this wrong if nothing was meant by it.
If you understand the search option on the forum you will notice that I posted a separate review on CM. 
What is up?? You want to go to KW?????


----------



## avelox (Jun 15, 2009)

*Maddaug....Say What?*

maddaug-
I often get disoriented trying to find my way around the TUG universe.
So, let me see if I got this correct!
You posted a separate review about your stay at CM but not back here where you said that you were going to post it....right?
You didn't post it on Resort Reviews for the CM either....right again? I checked that out an hour or so ago, and the most recent review was dated 1-20-09, titled Mediocrity Personified, and penned by an anonymous owner of the Resort. Before that there was very old stuff, dating way back!

So, could you do me a favor and just tell me how you liked or disliked the place? Or maybe just post a link to this mysterious review of your recent stay there?
I'd be much obliged. 
 





maddaug said:


> avelox, I punched "off the clock" May 16th. The jokes on you!! :annoyed:
> Not sure how to take your post so don't take this wrong if nothing was meant by it.
> If you understand the search option on the forum you will notice that I posted a separate review on CM.
> What is up?? You want to go to KW?????


----------



## maddaug (Jun 16, 2009)

Here you go:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97473&highlight=coconut+mallory 

Sorry but I thought CM deserved a separate post given the opinions that are given often given about CM. Someone is always asking about CM. 
We would stay there again.  

I have been a member of TUG since 05 but not a paying member since 07 therefore I have no access to the resort database. That is why I can't report my review. I see you are somewhat new here. Enjoy the knowledge and info shared by many here.  

So are you thinking about going to KW?


----------



## avelox (Jul 17, 2009)

*Thanks for the link!*

Hey maddaug...thanks for getting back to this thread and posting the link to your "review" of the Coconut Mallory Resort.

You know It was not so obvious to me before that so many, like yourself, post reviews and comments of resorts back here instead of on the Members Board. 

Your "review" of the CM was extremely informative. I had not known about the bathroom being on a separate floor. This was a big consideration for us.

About the Resort Reviews that are to be found on the Members' Only TUG Website......well, IMO, the participation there must be getting replaced by the participation here. Why pay for a service that you can get for free, right?

As I mentioned previously, there was little recent information to be found on the members Web Site about the CM, and about the other Key West Time Share Resorts, IMO. 
The term "recent" being the important term here.
There was interesting vintage material, some dating way back to the 90"s. It will be interesting to compare suggestions made back then to now. LOL!

So, to summarize, if anyone, like me, is planning a visit to Key West and is considering exchanging their week for a week in Key West at one of the Resorts on Key West or on some of the other Keys, then you need to search for and read comments posted here, on the TUG BBS, where travelers can post for free and not pay for the privilege as members have to do if they post on the members' only Web Site. 

This explains, in part, why there are so few recent Resort Reviews available for review by TUG Members on the TUG Web Site about Key West Time Share Resorts. But paying members maybe do not realize that the TUG Membership can be offset if members post Reviews that are worthwhile. I think of it as a sort of self-serving kind of mechanism that should benefit everybody. 

But, if nobody is participating, and instead everybody posts here on the TUG BBS with review, comments and suggestions, then there will eventually be no Resort Reviews that are worthwhile on the Members' Website, and then there will be no reason to be a dues paying member for many of us, and then there will be less dues paying members, and then there will be less dues paid, and then there will be no money to help pay the costs of running this TUG BBS.

Does anybody see where I am going with this? 

Anyway, thanks again, daug, for your comments about the Coconut Mallory. We may have avoided a big mistake by exchanging there, as we are not wanting to be climbing steps to get to a bathroom. And I think I just might have missed or overlooked that discovery when doing my "do diligence" on all the Key West Time Share Resorts. 

Have a great summer.


----------



## ecwinch (Jul 17, 2009)

avelox said:


> Hey maddaug...thanks for getting back to this thread and posting the link to your "review" of the Coconut Mallory Resort.
> 
> You know It was not so obvious to me before that so many, like yourself, post reviews and comments of resorts back here instead of on the Members Board.
> 
> ...



I agree. When people post detailed reviews here, it diminishes the value of joining TUG.  Overtime, the TUG reviews seem to be getting more and more stale as a result.

There should be some way to reverse that trend.


----------

